# False Wine



## captianoats (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the second wine made from the pulp of fruit after the first fermentation has been made. I currently have 25 lbs of peaches in a fermenter making 5 gallons of wine.

Can anyone give me a quick walkthrough on the "second" wine that I can make from the pulp? I have an idea of making a light, low alcohol, maybe even carbonated second wine w/ the pulp, just looking for advice first.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 29, 2009)

haven't done it myself, however I found a couple of links

http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Rec/rec.crafts.winemaking/2005-09/msg00377.html

http://www.winemakermag.com/stories...-runs-to-get-more-from-your-grapes-techniques

hope it helps..

Allie


----------



## captianoats (Jul 2, 2009)

Helps out a lot. I know I'm using peaches and not grapes, but it answered most of my questions. Thanks again.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 2, 2009)

Good luck and try to get the fermentation going strong quickly. The only time we tried this it went bad and we had to pitch the whole 5 gallon must. Add energizer and even though most recipes say no yeast needed add it any way.


----------



## captianoats (Jul 4, 2009)

I've decided on my recipe. I'm going to use the peach pulp and white grape juice concentrate. When I'm done I'll carbonate it in champagne bottles. I am hoping it will end up similar to a bellini. If it works, my wife will be in for quite a treat, since this is her favorite summer drink.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2009)

I made a second run wine and needed no yeast at all as it started going in less then 1 hour. The yeast in there is already acclimated to the higher abv present within the fruit and will most likely take over anyway. Do use nutrient and energizer to get it going good right off the start though.


----------

